# Quirky kitchen items



## Treacle (Jul 12, 2020)

I love my egg friars ('scuse the pun'). Had it for years. It is a task to fit the right size of egg into the right size friar which adds to the fun (hearing a chorus of get a life Treacle)  It just cheers me up seeing their bald heads. It just makes me


----------



## jujube (Jul 12, 2020)

But do you also have a "chip-monk"?


----------



## Treacle (Jul 12, 2020)

jujube said:


> But do you also have a "chip-monk"?


Nice one jujube. Got a     on my face.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 12, 2020)

Are the friars for storing raw eggs on the counter or for bringing boiled eggs to the table?

I looked around my kitchen and couldn't see much that I would consider quirky.

Maybe this old plate that I rescued from a charity shop years ago will fill the bill.  I often wonder how it safely made such a long journey only to be abandoned.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 12, 2020)

*Not a kitchen item...but I have this

*


----------



## Lizzie00 (Jul 12, 2020)

Quirky? Or just seriously fiiiine lookin?


----------



## katlupe (Jul 13, 2020)

I have two of these butter warmers that I saved from my Jewel wood cook stove when it was dismantled to get rid of. I saved them and wasn't sure what I would do with them here. I put them up in the space above my stove for decorating purposes only. I loved that stove and cooking on it, so this is a reminder to me of something I will never forget.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 13, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Are the friars for storing raw eggs on the counter or for bringing boiled eggs to the table?
> 
> I looked around my kitchen and couldn't see much that I would consider quirky.
> 
> Maybe this old plate that I rescued from a charity shop years ago will fill the bill.  I often wonder how it safely made such a long journey only to be abandoned.


Used for storing raw eggs on the counter Aunt Bea. I've never put raw eggs in the fridge -oooh that might be a post for discussion. Fridge or counter? ☺


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 13, 2020)

I have a couple of quirky items but not on display.  They are up in the top kitchen cabinets.  I do have this in the kitchen though. A rooster we bought when we moved here.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 13, 2020)

We have one of these which belonged to huz's grandfather back in the day


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 20, 2020)

https://www.thegreenhead.com/2006/10/egg-cuber-makes-square-eggs.php


----------



## gennie (Jul 20, 2020)

I thought keeping eggs cool was the key to keeping them fresh longer.  Please don't tell me I've been doing it wrong all these years.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 20, 2020)

gennie said:


> I thought keeping eggs cool was the key to keeping them fresh longer.  Please don't tell me I've been doing it wrong all these years.


I've never kept eggs in the fridge but in an article on the internet it does say they keep fresh longer. Another article said Americans keep them in the fridge but European's tend not to because European egg producers don't damage the eggs natural protective barrier by washing them?????  Too much science for me gennie. Whatever works for you. ☺


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 20, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> https://www.thegreenhead.com/2006/10/egg-cuber-makes-square-eggs.php


Just what I've always wanted.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 20, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Just what I've always wanted.


Of course-  you wouldn't want your hardboiled eggs to roll around on the plate, would you?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 20, 2020)

Treacle said:


> I've never kept eggs in the fridge but in an article on the internet it does say they keep fresh longer. Another article said Americans keep them in the fridge but European's tend not to because European egg producers don't damage the eggs natural protective barrier by washing them?????  Too much science for me gennie. Whatever works for you. ☺


I've always kept eggs in the fridge.  Not butter though (when I still ate butter).  Kept it on the counter and never had it spoil.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 20, 2020)

When I was a kid we kept butter eggs and cheese at room temperature.

We never had a problem with spoilage but we used all of those items every day in one way or another.

I still have one of these old sanitary cheese keepers in my kitchen.  The cheese sits on those glass fins and allows the air to circulate around it.  You put a little water and or apple cider vinegar in the bottom and change it periodically.  The moisture helps to keep the cheese from drying out and the vinegar helps to prevent mold from forming.

I also have one of these Sandland silver luster covered cheese dishes.  Covered cheese dishes used to be a permanent fixture on kitchen tables across the country.  These days we settle for individual slices of artificial cheese wrapped in plastic.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 20, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> When I was a kid we kept butter eggs and cheese at room temperature.
> 
> We never had a problem with spoilage but we used all of those items every day in one way or another.
> 
> ...


These cheese dishes are fascinating. I've never heard of the vinegar in the bottom! I've had the cheese keeper with the glass dome over the marble slab you put the cheese on, but never saw anything like yours.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 20, 2020)

I only have a skinny chef figure in my kitchen for quirkiness.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 20, 2020)

I never heard of cheese dishes.  When I was kid there was always a butter dish-  kept in the refrigerator except at mealtimes.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 20, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I never heard of cheese dishes.  When I was kid there was always a butter dish-  kept in the refrigerator except at mealtimes.


My mother kept butter in the fridge, but my mother-in-law did not.  Since my FIL grew up on a midwestern farm that included cows and my parents grew up in Brooklyn, I opted to follow my in-laws' lead.  

Spreading hard, cold butter was a p-in-the-a.  So much easier with room temp butter.  

I've never kept any kind of cheese at room temperature other than while serving it.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 20, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I only have a skinny chef figure in my kitchen for quirkiness.


@RadishRose I remember hearing one of Australia's most famous Cooks Margaret Fulton say
"Beware of thin Cooks or Chefs"


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 20, 2020)

I've been fascinated by the Weiss Friars and am amazed at the different detail and expressions on each one.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 20, 2020)

Sorry I still can't save images from www...  but here's one-  for people who don't know how to boil water:  https://www.smartplanethome.com/products/electric-mac-cheese-maker


----------



## Keesha (Jul 20, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> When I was a kid we kept butter eggs and cheese at room temperature.
> 
> We never had a problem with spoilage but we used all of those items every day in one way or another.
> 
> ...


My parents have that same cheese tray and cover. It came with the cottage back in 1972 before my husband and my dad built it into a house. I always wondered what that thing was for. Now I know.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 21, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I've been fascinated by the Weiss Friars and am amazed at the different detail and expressions on each one.
> 
> View attachment 114380 View attachment 114381


Didn't know they were called Weiss Friars Aunt Bea. They look fantastic. Will look up info about them. Thanks for that. ☺


----------



## katlupe (Jul 26, 2020)

I don't know if it is quirky or not but I have this thing called a salad saver. It goes in the refrigerator and keeps lettuce and various types of produce fresh longer. I never saw one before I bought this. It seems to work.


----------

